# First Attempt at smoking Cheese with Qview.



## bweist (Jul 18, 2012)

Well.

Today is the first attempt at doing a cold smoke for cheese. I am trying a 1lb block of Gouda for the first go.

The setup is my trusty $7.00 soldering iron, stainless wood chip box that I used to use when smoking on the propane grill, a pan full with 5lbs of ice with another bag waiting.

Outside temp is 78f right now. Temp in the smoker is 74. It has been running for about an hour and a half give or take.

Here is a sneak the door open peak. Will let you know how it works out in the end.

Wish me luck.

Bill


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 18, 2012)

looks good...


----------



## java (Jul 18, 2012)

nothin like a good smoked ckeese. you just cnt get enough. let us know how it comes out.


----------



## bweist (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.

So far so good. I am about 3hrs into the smoke and the cheese is taking on some color. I nipped off a little corner and the taste is smokey sweet goodness. Its going to be hard to let it rest a while before diving in :)

I am thinking I will give it another hour then take it off the smoker.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks good and great improvisation for the smoke generator!


----------



## bweist (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Husker. My buddy called it the Red Neck smoke generator when I sent him a pic of the setup lol .. it was pretty simple, but it did work. Had to move the dust around about every 1/2hr, but that was ok. It seemed to put out a fair amount of smoke and it let me keep an eye on things they progressed.

I think I may be getting the bug for one of the A-Maze-N tube smokers.

Here is a pic of the finished cheese. It smells great, cant wait to dive in and try it.

Bill


----------



## driedstick (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks Great


----------



## sqwib (Jul 20, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## bweist (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks.

I think tomorrow I will be doing another round. I picked up more cheese last night. Gouda, Medium Cheddar, Mozza and Colby. 

Should be fun.

Bill


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2012)

Red Neck Smoke Generator or not, you got 'er Done!!

It's all about the experience and not about the method.....

Looks Good!~

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice work on the cheese and the smoke generator.


----------



## bweist (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.

This block is almost all gone and was mighty tasty.

The second run which was a week ago consisted of 5lbs total using med. cheddar, old cheddar, mozza, colby and gouda. All is hidden away aging for a while. 

Gave them about 5 1/2hrs of smoke this time around and used a far larger solid block of ice vs cubes.

Definitely a new addiction/addition to smoking ribs and chops etc. and a welcome addition to the fridge :-)

Next on the list is the a-maze-in smoker. 

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2012)

Todd's AMNPS makes life so much easier!!!!!


----------

